# anyone used "THE Stuff" cond. and detangler?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It is heavily perfumed. I've read it causes coat damage on poodles. 

I use it on heavy, wavy-coated dogs like shih tzus. And as a dirt/urine repellant on sanitary shave areas.

I don't use it on poodles.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it's a silicone concentrate and pretty heavy even when super diluted. i hate how there is no ingredient list.

i've tried it,but i prefer ice on ice or crown royale better.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Heavily perfumed? Damage?? no ingredient list? 

(Sharon Osbourne voice): Ree-ly? it's a no fah me.

Lol. Thanks a lot. Most reviews on Amazon raved, that's why I was interested. But sounds like it's not for us.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Crown Royal is a good coat conditioner for daily brushing, make sure you get the right number for poodles though and it needs to be very, very dilute for daily brushing, or you'll get build up.

Be careful with this product spraying on the floor too, once it dries on a hard surface, it's like a skating rink, lol!


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay, I will check it out. And be careful of the slip factor! hahahaha. Sounds like when I spray homemade Febreeze around.. makes the floor super slippery.
However, there is just something about spraying Febreze that makes me feel like I cleaned or something. )))


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

*Detangler*

Hey tcy!
The one I've used that seems to work well is "John Paul" by Paul Mitchell. It is an Oatmeal leave-In Conditioner. It is a little expensive, $15.00 Cdn for an 8oz bottle. Saying that, it is probably cheaper in the States! It does have an ingredient list. If you're bushing everyday, than you shouldn't need to use this everyday. Anyway, one more option for you to consider! Products For Improved Pet Care | JP Pet


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

*Febreeze*

Forgot to mention, that you should never use Febreeze. From what I have read it's pretty toxic to dogs. I use two parts water, one part lemon juice. Works just as good.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Clicker said:


> Forgot to mention, that you should never use Febreeze. From what I have read it's pretty toxic to dogs. I use two parts water, one part lemon juice. Works just as good.


Why lemon juice? I've heard of vinegar, but not lemon juice. I'm guessing the purpose is similar? How does it affect the hair?


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

oh I meant Febreeze around the house, not on my dog! and it's a homemade version, not the store bought. 
I'll check out the detangler suggestions. I am keeping Winston short right now. I just want something as a freshener, really, not a detangler.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Why lemon juice? I've heard of vinegar, but not lemon juice. I'm guessing the purpose is similar? How does it affect the hair?


I guess I wasn't clear. Sorry. I was just saying not to use Febreeze, (meaning around the house) not on the dog itself. I was saying 2 parts water, 1 part lemon juice as a cleaner/freshener around the house. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

tcy1971 said:


> Has anyone ever tried The Stuff Silicon Dog Conditioner and Detangler?
> 
> I want a good spray to use daily along with brushing.. something that doesn't smell too strong or heavily perfumed, but still smells good.
> 
> got any suggestions?


The Stuff is a great product to use if your dog is going thru coat change but should not be used on a daily basis. If used once a week after the bath it will last all week.
It makes the floor more slippery than a skating rink so be very careful when you use it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Clicker said:


> I guess I wasn't clear. Sorry. I was just saying not to use Febreeze, (meaning around the house) not on the dog itself. I was saying 2 parts water, 1 part lemon juice as a cleaner/freshener around the house. Sorry for the confusion.


:lol:

Thanks! I didn't know I was confused.  I use vinegar in my hair. It brings out red highlights too.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lemon and vinegar are both acidic and serve as solvents.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

faerie said:


> lemon and vinegar are both acidic and serve as solvents.


Water is a solvent too. Actually water and vinegar are both the same type of solvent - polar protic. We usually think of solvents as nasty chemicals like paint thinner. But all "solvent" means is that it dissolves another solid, liquid or gas solute.

So I don't know what you mean. Are you trying to say that they are damaging?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

actually i was saying that they both serve a similar function.

whatever, you know more than anyone here. i forgot.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

faerie said:


> actually i was saying that they both serve a similar function.
> 
> whatever, you know more than anyone here. i forgot.


I agree with your comment. We are so very lucky to have someone so knowledgeable in ALL things poodle and dog for that matter, without any formal education ---- we should all count our blessings!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Am I supposed to apologize for going to university and having memory?


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Back on topic...lemon smells better, lol! I use vinegar for cleaning the dog/bird areas, but I love the smell of lemon slices in boiling water, or cinnamon, cloves, etc! You don't have to keep it simmering, just pour boiling water over it, mmmmm.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lemon essential oil and cheaper yet, orange essential oils are great cleaning/degreaser agents.

they are much more of a solvent than plain water. 

lemon does work for natural bleaching ... back in my youth we'd soak our hair with lemon juice to lighten our hair as we laid out in the sun using baby oil and iodine to enhance our bronze tans.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I worry about using essential oils (as cleaning supply, not air freshener) because I'm allergic to them (or at least some of them). My skin literally burns. 

OT - I was researching homeopathic flea and tic remedies and one of them was a combination of rosemary oil, and a couple of others (too lazy to go find the recipe, lol), and applied sparingly to dog. I guess the smart thing would be to test it on a small part of the dog first. Callie had an awful reaction to Advantage Multi last year at the application site.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

be careful. just because essential oils are natural doesn't mean that they can't cause problems. 

because of the nature of my business (i make natural soaps & body care) i work with very very large amounts of essential oils. i wear gloves all times working with eos. and work in a ventilated space and i'd like to ventilate it more.

and never ever apply essential oils to a cat. it can be deadly. 

some eos are okay for dogs, but please dilute w/ a carrier before applying. applying it "neat" (w/out diluting) is not a good idea.

i'm not fussing, but seeing that you have a sensitivity be cautious with your furbabies too


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Can someone show me picture of the Crown Royal item? It's interesting and since i'm learning a lot right now about grooming a poodle, maybe i can consider this item. Thanks!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Elfywara said:


> Can someone show me picture of the Crown Royal item? It's interesting and since i'm learning a lot right now about grooming a poodle, maybe i can consider this item. Thanks!


Here is a link 
Amazon.com: Crown Royale Magic Touch Grooming Spray-#3 Formula-concentrate (15-1)-16oz: Pet Supplies


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the Stuff if you use it right it wont weigh the coat down much if at all. It does have a strong scent but so does crown royal. And it will make floors extra slick so something to be careful of. I use it on my client dogs as my mini is in show coat and dont want to chance weighig down he coat.. and my toy is losing coat there really is no point.

When the dog is wet I do a light spritz.. I will hold my bottle about a foot or two above the neck spritz and pull the bottle towards the rear and thats it on small dogs. On large dogs and double coated I will add a spritz on each side.. rear and front on double coats. That's it one spritz per plane. The coats dry straight and a hellavu lot quicker than they do without it. I swear!! A plus when time is money! The coats are soft and I have had no issues with coats being flat.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*The Stuff*

I tried "Ice on Ice" and "The Stuff" I found the stuff kind of sticky when used any other time except directly after a bath diluted (as a cream rinse). Ice on Ice is great all the time, in my opinion. Both do tend to build up on the coat after a while.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Crown royale also gets sticky after a week of daily use. I like IODs.. god cant remember what its called.. I think its the no 63. I would have to dig it out.. Ice on Ice is ok and the most similar to the IOD.


----------



## JanL27 (Jan 19, 2014)

I tried The Stuff and as a detangler it works well. However, the smell is unbearably intense to me and my nose isn't as sensitive as theirs, and it is full of silicone. Binned it! Still looking for a really effective spray to keep their coats tangle and dirt free which is mildly or unscented.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Stazko conditioning spray is working awesome for my spoo in show coat, but it is pretty fragrant. The cherrybrook spray is supposed to be the same without the added fragrance. Might be worth a try.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Be careful with the citrus oils that are made using solvents. If you have a pine allergy the chemical formulas are very similar and some folks like myself react the same to them. Sigh if anything those orange oil cleaners and fresheners cause a stronger reaction.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought "the Stuff" a few years ago at a dog show and it worked really well. But when I ran out, I went to a local boutique supply store and they said they stopped carrying it because it has formaldehyde in it. They actually referred me to Tractor Supply to buy a product called Show Sheen- sold mainly for horses but also indicated for dogs. That's been a great detangler for my dogs. 

I also have heard that many people products work well woth poodles- and me with my thick, frizzy hair- I have at times used the serums I use on my hair with good effect on my dogs. I understand many groomers swear by Pantene products for poodle coats.


----------

